# Hdmi splitter problem



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, I got an hdmi splitter back in September from monoprice (*7522	1X2 PRO Series Powered HDMI Splitter) and its worked great. All of a sudden the feed that is going to my master bedroom 60 feet away has started flashing on and off. I kind of recall that meaning that the power supply isn't great enough for that distance. If I unplug for a few mins then it may come back on and work fine. However, I wasn't successful in doing that tonight. Anyone know if I just need a new power supply or if the splitter is starting to fail? I haven't contacted monoprice yet as I'm sure they won't do anything from a purchase over 6 months ago. Thanks.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

beagan said:


> Okay, I got an hdmi splitter back in September from monoprice (*7522 1X2 PRO Series Powered HDMI Splitter) and its worked great. All of a sudden the feed that is going to my master bedroom 60 feet away has started flashing on and off. I kind of recall that meaning that the power supply isn't great enough for that distance. If I unplug for a few mins then it may come back on and work fine. However, I wasn't successful in doing that tonight. Anyone know if I just need a new power supply or if the splitter is starting to fail? I haven't contacted monoprice yet as I'm sure they won't do anything from a purchase over 6 months ago. Thanks.


Call or email monoprice as their switches and other electronic products come with a 1 year warranty. They will probably just issue you an RMA # and just swap the entire thing out for you.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I did as you advised and Monoprice allowed a return/replacement after I sent it back. Unfortunately, when I got the replacement, I didn't receive any signal in the bedroom HDTV (60 feet away). However, the other output worked fine for the living room HDTV (6 foot cable). Switching the outputs had no effect for the bedroom HDTV even though the living room HDTV worked fine on both. I then bypassed the splitter and plugged the 60 foot cable right into the DVR and it worked fine. That tells me it's not the cable, but possibly the amplifier in the splitter's power supply isn't strong enough? I called them up and asked for another since it appeared to not be working as intended. I just got the 2nd replacement tonight only to have the same problem. Am I doing something wrong? I have no idea what it would be since the original worked fine for over six months with this simple setup. Powering off and unplug/replugging/handshakes have all been tried numerous times. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I have a Monoprice powered splitter on one 622. I recall the splitter will only pass through the signal at the lowest resolution recognized by either of the TVs connected. Not sure why but maybe some setting on the TV itself needs changing. In my case both TVs only do 720P so it isn't an issue.

My other 622 runs component to the nearest TV and the HDMI output direct to another. Worked fine for 15 months but now experiences dropouts where the remote TV loses signal. Pretty sure it's a handshake problem. I've occasionally seen this on startup in the morning, and it was easily corrected, but never the intermittent problem I've had for the last month. Haven't found the time to really work on it with DISH tech so half the time we use the SD feed off TV2 on the 622, but one of these days I need to get HDMI back so we have HD on both TVs. (Running single mode, BTW)


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

My first test would be to bypass the 60' cable and move that set closer to work off of much shorter cable, if yes splitter, receiver, tvs are OK. At 60' you might just be beyond the threshold of signal with that setup. I know some powered/amplified splitters only meant to push 50'. I know they make higher gauge cables 50-75' but wont help if the source puts out a low signal level.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I ended up doing a live chat with Technical Assistance at Monoprice today at the only time I had available...from work when I wasn't in front of my setup. Naturally, he asked me to check when was the last time an update was done through Dish, for which I couldn't do from work. I asked for other troubleshooting tips, but he seemed to push that the DVR was the culprit. It didn't make any sense to me since the shorter distance cable worked on either output. He then suggested that I try a different device to see if the problem remains. So I tried my PS3 just now with the same exact cables and everything worked perfectly. Ugh! How could a Dish update effect how the splitter works? Anyone else have this problem? I doubt I can return this thing for credit towards a different kind of splitter that can work around whatever Dish is doing to stop it from working too. I just can't believe nobody else is writing about this if it truly is because of Dish. Anyone have any other tips of advice on how to fix this situation? Thanks.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I gave up trying to get the splitters to work reliably and bought a Monoprice switcher. Modified it to work in either direction and all is well now. This only works, of course, if you only need to watch one TV at a time.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't really mind using a switcher, since we do watch only one of the TV's 99% of the time at any given time. Right now I'm doing component and HDMI. Only problem is if we try to watch any content from HBO that it says there's an HDCP issue on the component feed. If I unplug the HDMI from the DVR (or turn on the other HDTV with the HDMI feed) all works fine. Any permanent fix to this without having to mess with the cables/turn other tv's on? BTW my SW is L724. Too bad the splitter doesn't work for Dish anymore...looks I'm out on the cost of this since it works fine and Dish is the one causing the problem. Thanks.


----------

